# Weiterleitung bei Domain nicht vorhanden // Zeiteinstellung



## Germanius (29. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

wenn man eine domain.tld eingerichtet hat und dann z.B. test.domain.tld aufruft, die man aber vorher nicht eingerichtet hat, es gibt sie also nicht, dann landet man irgendwo bei einem ganz anderen Kunden z.B. anderedomain.tld.
Kann man irgendwie einstellen, dass man immer auf der dazugehörigen Domain landet, also domain.tld, und nicht auf einer ganz anderen anderedomain.tld?
Das verursacht für den betreffenden Kunden nur Traffic und da alle nicht vorhanden Domains vom ganzen Server auf anderedomain.tld geleitet werden ist das schon eine ganze Menge.

Anderes Thema:
Ich habe z.B. auf dem Root eine virtuelle Maschine. Auf dem Hostsystem wird die richtige Zeit angezeigt.
Sat May 29 11:57:51 CEST 2010
In der virtuellen Maschine wird aber folgende Zeit angezeigt
Sat May 29 09:58:39 UTC 2010
Auf dem Host läuft ntp. Wie krieg ich hin, dass auf der virtuellen Maschine auch die richtige Zeit angezeigt wird?

Danke.


----------



## Till (29. Mai 2010)

Auto subdomain auf * setzen.


----------



## Germanius (5. Juni 2010)

Danke!
Wie sieht es mit den Zeiteinstellungen aus? Wie sollte ich das da einrichten?


----------



## Germanius (5. Juni 2010)

Hat sich erledigt, der Befehl dpkg-reconfigure tzdata hats gerichtet.


----------

